# Prestige or Apex 7



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

hey guys, im getting ready to buy a new bow...and i've narrowed it down to these two Prestige or Apex 7....so which on do you think would make for a better bow?

THANX


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I shoot the Mathews Apex and iv shot the 7 its a great shooting bow i havent got to shoot the prestige yet but iv heard nothing but good things about it i supouse its all in your feel and what you want to shoot i would probably choose the prestige for 3D because i already have a target bow


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

true,i will probably be shooting spots more then 3-d but i will also be shooting 3-d. and since i'm paying for everthing im wanting a bow that is ok for both

im 25" 45-50 lbs and dont want a lengthy bow....so thats what got me interested in the prestige....


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I would say that either bow would be a good choice but the apex7 would be better with spot shooting and 3d.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

thank, for the help ya'll


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i would get the apex if i was you cause it doesnt create the speed you need for 3-d but its the best indoor bow matthews makes in my opinion


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

true


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

the apex also gives you more forgiveness but if i was yo get razor x martin elite lol get what you want


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah my boyfriend is "you should get a martin" he's sponcered by them so he would


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

listen to the guy he is a genous martin makes some good indoor bows and they are alot cheapper then a matthews and still score high the only difference is the martin has more vibration then the matthews


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

he just got his martin in not too long ago and when we talk there for a while it was about "HIS" (he let us now it was his lol) martin. 
but i wont be buying one for a while i used some of my money like a 100 i think well close to it. and that set me back a little so, i got to re-earn that money.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

that sucks that you have to re-earn that money good luck with that i am still looking for an nmew indoor bow made by martin i guess they have a new one coming out that is supposed to be awesome


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

really....thats cool and thanks...good luck with finding one..


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

so have you considered a martin yet they dont say the they are the most accurate bows in the world for nothing. after all the did set some world records with there scepter 3


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yea...i shoot a hoyt now...but within a few more months i should have saved up enough money...lol...i've looked at several tho...hows urs shootin for u


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have the slayr and love it for hunting and 3-d at 61 pounds i was shooting a 320 arrow at just a little over 300fps. I short strung it though because the brace height was to short had no forgiveness but it has enough now. But i dont have a new indoor bow yet.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yet so what are you thinking about getting?


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoyt ultra elite


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i want a scepter 3 or a razor X elite in the nitrous cams. the shadowcat and the cougar three dont have enough brace height


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

shot a hoyt not my favorite


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree there handles are to small you death grip the dumb things. and split limb thing doesnt put a gold star on it for me. with martin you have so many options that people dont relize.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah you have a good point there.
but also in mathews as well


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i would shoot a matthews but i hate single cam bows they are not as accurate and they are slower. but they arent bad to hunt with


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

ah see but thats one of my favorite parts about the hoyt. the tiny little grips. I actually took the side plate grips off so all i have for a grip is bare aluminum.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

you can have your hoyt i will stick with my martin


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

See thats whta i like about my apex is it has a small grip the hoyt grips are comfortable to me with our with out the side plates not the martin grips are ok but a little wide for me do any of you like the bowtecks grips


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Id say that the Prestige, is built more for you!
But the APEX 7 is a stud of a bow!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have big hands and the bowtech grips felt like hell too me there is no memory my hand is never the same


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i have small hands....not too small but small enough....


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

with the hoyt handles i end up griping the front of the bow and i couldnt hit the broad side of a barn if i was 20 yards from it


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah when i went to redding i shot a freinds trykon and i had to change the way i griped the bow but i have a freind that just takes the bowteck grips off and shoots with out them just some tape on the handle


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont know if they do it anymore, or if you "have to know someone", but Bowtech makes a slightly "fatter" grip, and if you dont have little hands I loved it. It helped alot!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

thats one thing i dont like about it is the fat grip i like a skinny grip just slides right in to the sweet spot in my hand were its just comfrtable


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i dont like to grip it with my whole hand i like a light grip....and i like the smaller grips...


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yep i know exactly what your talking about


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol...yeah hehe


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Best little grip out there is on the MACH X!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i know alot of people that just takes of the grips and put tape around it.....
but i think id rather just find a handle i like....
it be so easy if you went somewhere and they told you what bow fits you best lol...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah  haha but isnt shooting all those bows fun!
if you havent shot the new PSE grips you should, they are nice!
hoyts with the sideplates are very compareable and good all the same


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*hey sammi jo*

hey i say to pic which one that you want cause it will be your bow and you should be happy with it trust me ive made that mistake with the last three bows that ive baught so the next one i by will acually be the one that i acually the one that i wantwell ill let you go your friend,
JordanBertram


----------



## xn12shooter (Jun 15, 2004)

apex 7 bud thats a good indoor bow and you will get lots of speed if you want for 3ds. I have shot both and the 7 is a more forgiving bow. there both mathews though so they both should shoot better than ne thing else.:wink:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

what do you consider fast for 3-D cause most bows matthews makes barely make it over 300 fps i am not trying to be rude or anything man but matthews arent the fastest on the market they make real good hunting bows and awesome indoor bows in my opinion


----------



## xn12shooter (Jun 15, 2004)

well i have not shot a mathews bow that wont shoot 285 and ASA max speed 288 so there plenty fast my huntin bow shoots 315 but your not goin to shoot that many pounds at a 3d. I dont try to get speed for ibo so i cant help you there


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah im going for teh a7.....and and i think im getting it by at least by next month


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Prestige hands down....as fast or faster,way smooother pulling,lighter,skinnier grip...I shot both and the prestige has the 7 beat IMO...


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

next bow i get will prolly be the prestige...


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot 63 pounds for hunting and 3-d all i change is the arrows and the sights in idaho you have to have a 400 grain arrow to be legal to archery hunt any thing so my bow only shoots about 282 or so and for 3-d my slayr shoots a 319 grain arrow 309


----------

